# HOCOC 2016-2017 Schedule



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

The HOCOC 2015-2016 racing season is nearly over. In order to avoid conflicts with other clubs that race in our area we are releasing a tentative schedule for our next season early. The details of the venues and classes to be raced at each event will be posted during the summer.
Tentative HOCOC Schedule for 2016-2017

Sept. 18 Sun.
Oct. 2 Sun.
Oct. 29 Sat.
Nov. 26 Sat.
Dec. 11 Sun.
Jan. 15 Sun.
Feb. 18 Sat.
Mar. 4 Sat.
Mar . 19 Sun
Apr. 2 Sun.


http://hococ.weebly.com/


----------

